# Looking for volunteer work in San Diego area...



## reidnez (Feb 27, 2010)

Either a regular gig with a volunteer dept., special events, whatever...I'm also looking for a paid full-time job, but would like to get some experience in the meantime. Any leads are greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeM (Mar 2, 2010)

Check out First Aid Services of San Diego. I hear they do EMT staffing for larger events.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been doing ride alongs with the city of san diego paramedics try them look up san diegof ire department and give them a call.


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 16, 2010)

Also check out the SD Red Cross. They do some event first aid.


----------

